# The Wainwright's



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

For those who don't know them obsolete words, that's a shop than makes horse drawn wagons.... I have no idea what this building was really used for, but it sounded like a good business for it.


















Just like the B&O station its made mostly from that Coroplast stuff and wood










Kim had birch siding she wasn't using, so she let me have it...









Easy side almost done...









More tomorrow, maybe...


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hehe! When I saw the name I thought you were referring to a family name. 

That's a dandy prototype though and will make a great looking model. Where is it located?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Along (about 6 feet from the road) US 19 North, in the village of Middle Lancaster, Pa... about 35-40 miles N of Pittsburgh. I think it was last used as an antique shop.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Didn't get a whole lot done today since I had to work... but there was a little bit of progress.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

A bit more progress to show....


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik,

Nead building project! I also thought you were talking about Loudin Wainwright, III, the singer...


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Since I had this lovely huge covered area, I was trolling the internet looking for ideas of what to put IN it, when I found this picture of the smaller blacksmith forges at Colonial Williamsburg in Virginia.









I redesigned it a bit to fit the space, and came up with this....









A wooden anvil? Well, why not? It's a couple bits of 3/8" square basswood and a bit of lathe that I shaped using a milling cutter in a Dremel









Here's where we are so far. It still needs a toolbench, vice, bellows, and a blacksmith. I'm thinking of a half wall on this secton rather than just the railing...









Unfortunately, that's all for a day or so, as I've run out of contact adhesive.

"May your anvil never rust from lack of use." (Old blacksmith's blessing)


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice work! I specially like that anvil you made (and may your Dremel never rust from lack of use!)


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

"The smith, a mighty man is he, With large and sinewy hands; And the muscles of his brawny arms Are strong as iron bands." (Longfellow) 

Um, well, this guy must be just an 'prentice, because he sure doesn't have the shoulders of a master hammerman. But he was here. An LGB mogul engineer, plus Fujimi arms and he's OK from 5 feet away. 

















A Bachmann bench vice got reworked into a rather nice looking leg vice, and it only took 5 minutes! 









Finished toolbench


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The installed siding got a wash of watered down black acrylic paint, and Wimpy the smith got put to work tonight. It still needs a bunch more tongs, files and other tools, and the bellows made yet, but I think it has promise. 

















Tomorrow I'll put siding on the last wall, do a black wash on that, then a brown wash all around, and start on the roof. I'm considering hinging it and putting dividers inside to store diecast vehicles between runs.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

5 months of no progress on this thing? Shame on me! It's still not quite done, but it got a roof on it and hauled over to take up space anyway.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Great job; love all the little details.


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice bit of work you have done there.....really nice. A lot more detail than I will ever attempt. 

Garry


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Little details are like potato chips. Once you start, it's hard to stop at just one or two.

Unlike eating too many potato chips, tho, adding that little bit more realistic detail is usually worth the effort....


----------



## SoCalStu (Dec 27, 2007)

Great result! I think flickering red/yellow LEDs in the fire pit would really bring it to life, especially at night!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That turned out great!

For a fire, remember those neon bulbs made to look like a candle flame? We have one in a "fire" at the Botanic, and it is most convincing. [url="http://electriclights.tripod....ctriclights.tripod.com/bulbs/flickerflame.htm[/url]


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

My apologies on the pictures. They will return on the 22nd. I'm NOT 
paying to upgrade for something that has happened once in two years


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Please post a reminder when your date opens the pics. 
Thanks. I enjoy your posts. 

John


----------

